# Commitment Letter Sample for State Sponsorship



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Can any one please share or PM me a sample of *Commitment Letter/Form* for State Sponsorship.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi khan

this has been discussed at length in the past, i suggest searching the forum for the same.


----------



## get2gauri (Jun 11, 2011)

I also need commitment letter for Northern territory.. please help..


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

get2gauri said:


> I also need commitment letter for Northern territory.. please help..


FYI - I have not submitted any commitment letter and still I got SS granted. I think this is optional


----------



## saydur (Feb 4, 2012)

auzee_bujji said:


> FYI - I have not submitted any commitment letter and still I got SS granted. I think this is optional


This is optional for VIC, not for NT.


----------



## amraj1982 (Apr 28, 2012)

anj1976 said:


> hi khan
> 
> this has been discussed at length in the past, i suggest searching the forum for the same.


Hi ang1976,
can you tag the old post, I was searching for it too, any sample letter to any state would be enough. To get an idea how and what to write 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not an easy task amraj

here you go:

we elaborated each point and gave examples about families we know etc. for employment we gave them another word file with JPGs of screen shots showing jobs in our field and the link under the pix.

start with a brief on why you want to migrate/move to the state
About the state/city
Weather and how it suits you
Economy, general statistics
Employment prospects for you
People and education
Culture
Sports & activities
Cost of living and accommodation
Transport
Popular holiday spots
Name of the city, perfect choice for u

Kep the font size small if you reach the 2 page limit an want to write more , normally 9 point size, Arial font is good


----------



## faisal7 (Feb 16, 2014)

Dear all

How many pages are required for both the Living research and NT commitment letter? max amount?


----------



## Jason MK (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello everyone !
Is it feasible for you guys to share your sample commitment with me .I just want to get an idea how to write, although I prepared something but I would get more Idea of the essay style.

It would be a big help to me .
Thanks


----------



## skinaqvi (Feb 3, 2016)

Hello, Is there any one who got NT state sponsorship with 190 visa? guidelines required


----------

